# Schutzhund Club in Houston...........



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

Houston area members
Tomorrow.........Please attend
Schutzhund Club Kick-off Meeting
Saturday November 10, 2012
5pm
Khon’s Coffee House
2808 Milam, 
Houston TX 77006


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

If you live near Houston and are interested in Tracking, Obedience and Protection as well as SV style conformaiton Showing, please plan to attend.

This meeting is a meet and greet, we will also be deciding where our club will meet and on what days.

Please attend if you can.


----------



## AFootit (Nov 20, 2012)

It looks as if I just missed this! Will there be others, and when? My pup is 4 months old and is just getting into teething. I've done some tugging with her but I have no idea of where to begin.


----------

